# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  احدث اصدار من برنامج One Click Pattern Unlock V 3.0.2 لازالة النمط وارجاع الضبط

## bouhelal

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
احدث اصدار للبرنامج الرائع 
One Click Pattern Unlock V 3.0.2 
وظيفة البرنامج ازالة ايميل جوجل عند نسيان النمط واسترجاع ضبط المصنع  
يدعم البرنامج الكثير من الاجهزة  
وهذه صورة لتوضيح العمل على البرنامج 
1 اشبك اى بوكس متوافر
2. فتح البرنامج واختيار موديل الهاتف وتوصيله فى البوكس
3. اختيار كوم البوكس المشبوك 
4. اختيار الوظيفة ما بين ازالة النمط او ضبط المصنع . 
5. اختيار Do JOB للتنفيد      
اخير التحميل برابط ميديا فاير
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الفورشارد 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
موفقين ان شاء الله*

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك---لم اوفق تاكد من الرابط

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## mohamed73

> بارك الله فيك---لم اوفق تاكد من الرابط

 الرابط شغال حبيبي
وتم اضافة ربط عالفورشاد 
موووووووووووووووووووووواه

----------


## راشدمحمد

الف شكر فعلا الرابط يعمل
بالاول ظهرلى ان الملف مفقود او محذوف 
ربما ضعف الشبكة عندي

----------


## hameed atiah

ألف شكر أخي العزيز بارك الله بيك

----------


## hassein

بارك الله فيك موضوع جميل

----------


## noaman22000

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## noaman22000

ممنون منكم والف  شكر

----------


## motasim

الف شكر جميل

----------


## anwar041

بارك الله فيك

----------


## MAJDI2200

مشكور أخي الكريم

----------


## amchebek

بارك الله فيك..

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## samy kandel

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## kamal061

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## memoooomeroooo

goodnive mood

----------


## allmed

شكرا على المجهود

----------


## fouad26d

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمدمنصورغمري

شكرًا لك اخي الفاضل وديما في تقدم وازدهار

----------


## ghanitec

شكرا.....جزيلا......و يعطيك العافية

----------


## moh0677

بارك اله فيك

----------


## issamtech

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## بسام الواقدي

شكرا بارك الله فيك يا غالي

----------


## atoz2005

merccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci

----------


## احمدالقلعاوي

merciii

----------


## سماكة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## هدى زيزو

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ahlem 2016

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## zico210

وايد زين

----------


## halimo

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :Embarrassment:

----------


## K6000

شكرا
هل يحتج فتح منفذ adb

----------


## 23qwqwertyuiop

برامج جميله

----------


## srab1430

مشكوووووور

----------


## علي منصور

رائع

----------


## birdsyria98

الشكر الجزيل لادارة المنتدى

----------


## ziedgsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AKSIL

MERCI​

----------

